# Social Media



## branchoutshrub (Jul 21, 2012)

Which do you use more for social media- Facebook, Google+ or Twitter?
Just trying to find out what works best for you and why?
Thanks for the help!

www.facebook.com/branchingoutshrubtrimming
https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107219309103324660907/107219309103324660907/posts
www.twitter.com/branchoutshrub


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

None of the above. Most of my work comes from word of mouth, friends of mine that plow as well also get there work the same way. We all stay busy.

I'm only 32, I've never used any of those ever including Facebook.


----------



## branchoutshrub (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Word of mouth is always the best advertising!


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I use FaceBook extensively for my businesses, over 20% of my business comes from online referrals or website traffic.

Property management side of things not so much, although during storms I get at least four FB messages requesting a plow from residential customers, and I get them as I go along the route.

Google+ is not a highly used form, Twitter is some but honestly most people get annoyed at the short updates and constant hashtag usage. Facebook has the most interaction by far.

https://www.facebook.com/sagebrushpropertymanagement

https://www.facebook.com/joesgarageva


----------



## branchoutshrub (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback about FB.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Online product placement can be a powerful tool. Social media is a tool that society as a whole is not ready for. In general it can be helpful, but it can also be destructive. From a business standpoint you have to consider a few things. Be certain to filter the content. There is nothing like a friend putting up a picture of last weekend at the gentlemens club or a client knowing what your personal plans are for the week.

Personally I am big on internet placement, but do not support social media. It can require a lot of effort to keep professional where a website you can set and forget until the next update. We have a FB page only to protect our name and present info. You can leave no messages or media and it requires virtually no effort. I do not see the point in twitter and find it super annoying that the networks take rerun tv shows add twitter blocks and call it new.

I love technology and embrace much of it. My company is largely paperless and technology has made our administration much more efficient. However, I find it disheartening when I see kids get on or off the bus and never once do their eye come off their iphone screen. Do not even get me started on texting and driving or customers that wont pick up the phone, then send you an email 30 seconds later.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

shovelracer;1581864 said:


> Online product placement can be a powerful tool. Social media is a tool that society as a whole is not ready for. In general it can be helpful, but it can also be destructive. From a business standpoint you have to consider a few things. Be certain to filter the content. There is nothing like a friend putting up a picture of last weekend at the gentlemens club or a client knowing what your personal plans are for the week.
> 
> Personally I am big on internet placement, but do not support social media. It can require a lot of effort to keep professional where a website you can set and forget until the next update. We have a FB page only to protect our name and present info. You can leave no messages or media and it requires virtually no effort. I do not see the point in twitter and find it super annoying that the networks take rerun tv shows add twitter blocks and call it new.
> 
> I love technology and embrace much of it. My company is largely paperless and technology has made our administration much more efficient. However, I find it disheartening when I see kids get on or off the bus and never once do their eye come off their iphone screen. Do not even get me started on texting and driving or customers that wont pick up the phone, then send you an email 30 seconds later.


Being able to know where you stop with your personal page, and where you go with your business page is the key. Remember that FB has business "places" that are a page solely for the business, not personal. You can still message as the business, post as the business, and interact, as the business.

You limit who can post as the business, typically just one person doing it is the best.

You should look at your thoughts on email vs phone conversation, I prefer text/email/messaging for many reasons, mostly because it is a clear and concise written record of the conversation.

That aspect alone has been a life saver for me many times.

That, and a lot of my customers are jerks on the phone.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a time for each. We use email more, particularly when we need to present info with a record. Phone is still important when you need simple quick answers without delay. There is no cop out of spam folders, did not receive, poor internet service, etc when you have a voice to voice conversation. Email is still the majority of my contact and my preference.


----------

